# Помогите Оценить аккордеон



## dzonni006 (30 Мар 2013)

В общем вот такой аккордеон Bugari Armando champion casotto.
Состояние хорошее за исключением небольших жизненных коцок на крышке.
Хотелось бы спросить стоимость у людей разбирающихся в инструментах.Заранее спасибо


----------

